# National Sentry Program at National War Memorial



## Mainz (27 Aug 2014)

National Sentry Program Roto 2/ Programme national des sentinelles roto 2 - Taking over from the Canadian Army, members of the Royal Canadian Air Force assume the responsibilities of standing guard at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier from 25 August to 21 September. 

Prenant le relais de l'Armée canadienne, les membres de l'Aviation royale canadienne assument les responsabilités de la garde au Tombeau du Soldat Inconnu du 25 août au 21 Septembre.

www.facebook.com/changingoftheguard


----------

